# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Αγορα Android τηλεφωνο μεχρι 200 ευρω.

## katmadas

Τι μαρκα να διαλεξω με βαση αφτα τα λεφτα...
βλεπω

lg
samsung
lenovo
htc

??????

----------


## xlife

lg - όμορφα αλλα χάνουν την αξία τους σε λίγους μήνες
samsung - εταιρεία κινητών .-
lenovo - φθηνά επώνυμα με πολλά χαρακτηριστικά (κάτι σαν τα acer laptop παλιά)
htc - η παλιά καλή q-tech. 

Απο όλα αυτά θα έπαιρνα htc..

γενικά μάλλον θα έπαιρνα asus zenfone με intel επεξεργαστή

----------

katmadas (03-10-15)

----------


## moutoulos

Φάνη η ερώτησή σου είναι πολύ σχετική ...
Είναι σαν να σου πω εγώ διαθέτω 20000€ για αυτοκίνητο. Δεν θα μου πεις ?.

Sport ?
Οικογενειακό ?
Jeep(άκι) ?
Κτλ ...

Οπότε και εδώ κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει. Εγώ ας πούμε σε ένα smartphone θέλω πρώτα
να είναι φωτογραφική μηχανή, και μετά κινητό (ξεκινάμε απο αυτό). Ασφαλώς 
και πολλά άλλα, αλλά ξεκινάω απο την Camera. Αν και είμαι οπαδός της Samsumg
θα σου πρότεινα αυτό, (13mp camera !!!) αν βέβαια σε ενδιαφέρει και εσένα η Camera.

Πέρα απο αυτό πρέπει να ξέρεις και τι διάσταση θες. Αν είχες μάθει με ένα μικρό,
και πάρεις ένα με 5,5" οθόνη θα σου πέσει μάλλον "βαρύ".

Μια τυπική αναζήτηση με κριτήρια android και max 200€. 
http://www.e-shop.gr/tilepikoinonies...filter-11069=1

----------


## picdev

Xiaomi  με mui rom και update κάθε βδομάδα !
Πολύ καλή rom και φοβερή υποστήριξη

----------


## leosedf

HTC καλή ποιότητα κατασκευής αλλά πλέον η υποστήριξη εδώ είναι κώλος. Είναι όμως η μητρική εταιρία όλων των pda.
Samsung είναι καλή επίσης.
Lenovo κάνει καλά βήματα τώρα τελευταία.

----------


## JOUN

> γενικά μάλλον θα έπαιρνα asus zenfone με intel επεξεργαστή



Εχω εδω και ενα χρονο(απο τοτε που βγηκε) το zenfone 5 και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος..
Το καινουριο τους ειναι πολυ γρηγοροτερο απ'οτι διαβαζω..Θα επαιρνα αυτο, η xiaomi.

----------


## Fixxxer

Samsung Galaxy J5
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7333160/Sams...xy-J5-8GB.html

----------


## picdev

Πλέον το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο το παίζει το update , το πιο ακριβό να πάρεις θα έχει πρόβλημα . με τη miui rom μέσα σε μια βδομάδα διορθώθηκαν πολλά προβλήματα και μερικά σοβαρά όπως battery drain σε συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες , για το προηγούμενο zenphone διάβαζα για battery drain bug μήνες χωρίς να το διορθώνουν ! Μάλιστα προέκυψε μετά από update . τετοιες εταιρείες νατις βρασω και ας εχουν το σουπερ ντουπερ κινητο . Φίλος είχε πάρει το s6 και είχε πρόβλημα το youtube και εβγαλαν update  μετά από μήνα σε κινητό αξίας 1000€.

Και γενικά είναι άλλη αίσθηση να έχεις 6 μήνες το κινητό , 1 χρόνο και ακόμα να βλέπεις μικρό διορθώσεις , που μπορείς να τις ζητήσεισ και στο forum της miui

----------


## katmadas

μΑΛΙΣΤΑ,

Μου ανοιξατε τα ματια...
ευχαριστω....

λοιπον ο Γρηγορης εχει δικιο αλλα ετσι οπως τα βλεπω ολα κινουνται στα ιδια πανω κατω γιαυτο δεν ανεφερα.

ας πουμε 1g ram , 4 cores 1,5 gh , 16 giga χωρο.....

αναλυση οθονης υψιλη.
τα μεγκαπιξελ στην καμερα τουλαχιστον 5-8 αρκει να εχει φλας και να ειναι τουλαχιστον . 
βεβαια το μεγεθος μετραει και δεν το ειπα 4-4,5 ιντσες τα 5αρια ειναι πολυ μεγαλα.

Ακη γιαυτο που λες δωσε ενα λινκ. την ρομ την φοραει η την περνας εσυ?

τα κρητηρια τα βαζ στα ψαχτηρια και εχω αυτα τα αποτελεσματα που ανεφερα.
απο εμπειριες ηθελα να μαθω για να προσανατολιστω καλυτερα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Samsung Galaxy J5
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7333160/Sams...xy-J5-8GB.html



Ίσως το καλύτερο smart σε αυτήν την τιμή ...

+ Camera (13+5), 1.5Ghz RAM ...
- Αποθηκευτικός χώρος 8GB ... αλλά αυτό διορθώνεται. Έτσι και αλλιώς και 16GB να είχε, 
πάλι θα χρειαζόσουν επιπλέον "εξωτερική" SD.

----------


## katmadas

Αυτο που λεει ο ακης επισης πολυ σωστο.
ας πουμε αν η ρομ ειναι μαπα και χωρις υποστηριξη ειναι κριμα.

επισης αν με τα απο κανα εξαμηνο αρχιζει και ζεσταινεται και κολαει θα ειναι παλι κριμα.

----------


## katmadas

> Ίσως το καλύτερο smart σε αυτήν την τιμή ...
> 
> + Camera (13+5), 1.5Ghz RAM ...
> - Αποθηκευτικός χώρος 8GB ... αλλά αυτό διορθώνεται. Έτσι και αλλιώς και 16GB να είχε, 
> πάλι θα χρειαζόσουν επιπλέον "εξωτερική" SD.



αυτο ειναι 5 ιντσες λιγο μεγαλο θα ελεγα ...
και εχει εναν ανταγωνιστει με διπλασια χαρακτηριστικα στα ιδια λεφτα.

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5462883/Leno...A806-16GB.html

τωρα αν δεν ξερεις ατομο που εχει το ενα και το αλλο ειναι δυσκολο πολυ να αποφασισεις.

----------


## katmadas

αυτο το εχει κανεις?

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5066415/Sams...9301-16GB.html

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι σωστό αλλά πιστεύω τα Samsung είναι περισσότερο καταξιωμένα ...
Η Lenovo κάνει το "πρώτα" της (καλά) βήματα, αλλά ακόμα έχει δρόμο.

----------


## moutoulos

> αυτο το εχει κανεις?
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5066415/Sams...9301-16GB.html



Αρκετοί ... γνωστοί μου
Καλό για την τιμή του, αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι 4G

----------


## Gaou

για εμενα τα καλύτερα μεχρι σήμερα ειναι τα htc . τα πιο τιμια ομως ειναι τα lenovo. λενοβο δαγκωτο εγώ.

----------


## Fixxxer

> αυτο ειναι 5 ιντσες λιγο μεγαλο θα ελεγα ...
> και εχει εναν ανταγωνιστει με διπλασια χαρακτηριστικα στα ιδια λεφτα.
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/5462883/Leno...A806-16GB.html
> 
> τωρα αν δεν ξερεις ατομο που εχει το ενα και το αλλο ειναι δυσκολο πολυ να αποφασισεις.




Φανη το J5 ειναι τιμιο κινητο αλλα ειναι νομιζω φτιαγμενο για καποιους που δεν θελουν να δωσουν πολλα λεφτα και να βγαζουν καλες φωτογραφιες/selfies :P
Kατα τα αλλα μπορεις να δεις διαφορες κριτικες και στο σκρουτζ αλλα και γενικα στο ιντερνετ γι αυτο το μοντελο οπως και για αλλα...
Τα χαρακτηριστικα του γενικα ομως δεν υστερουν για την τιμη του...
5 ιντσες ειναι καλα ειδικα αν βλεπεις βιντεακια, σερφαρεις η παιζεις κανενα παιχνιδακι...

----------


## bchris

Η HTC παει για φουντο.
Εγω δεν θα επαιρνα HTC (δεν θα επαιρνα android γενικοτερα δλδ, αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη ιστορια).

Οπως και να 'χει μακρια απο HTC γιατι δεν θα υπαρχει σε λιγο καιρο.

----------


## picdev

Miui rom έχουν όλα τα xiomi κινητά , αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ή δεύτερη σε πωλήσεις στη Κίνα .
Το δικό μου δε redmi 2 ,έχει 2gb ram 16gb αποθηκευτικό χώρο , 4 πυρηνο επεξεργαστή snap dragon ,
2 κάρτες με 4g και στις 2 
τώρα κοστίζει μόνο 100€  στη Κίνα αλλά έχουν βγει και πιο καινούρια μοντέλα.

----------


## picdev

σε κάτι πιο ποιοτικό κοίτα και αυτό 
το κακό ειναι οτι δεν έχει 4g, οπότε ίσως να το πάρεις απο τα γνωστά κινέζικα μαγαζιά που λογικά θα έχουν έκδοση 4g

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/7069469/Huaw...or-4C-8GB.html

----------


## katmadas

> Miui rom έχουν όλα τα xiomi κινητά , αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ή δεύτερη σε πωλήσεις στη Κίνα .
> Το δικό μου δε redmi 2 ,έχει 2gb ram 16gb αποθηκευτικό χώρο , 4 πυρηνο επεξεργαστή snap dragon ,
> 2 κάρτες με 4g και στις 2 
> τώρα κοστίζει μόνο 100€  στη Κίνα αλλά έχουν βγει και πιο καινούρια μοντέλα.



αυτο φαινεται καλο.
ειναι μεσα και σε μεγεθος...
καπου στα 180 κανει στην ελλαδα αποτι ειδα.

σε κριτικες που διαβασα λενε μερικοι οτι ζετσταινεται ειναι αληθεια?
επισης οτι υπαρχουν δυο εκδοσεις chipset αλλο για ασια και αλλο για εξω απο αυτην ισχυει?

----------


## picdev

η αξία του είναι στα 110ε , δεν ειναι για 180ε πλέον, εγώ το έχω 6 μήνες κοντά και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.
Η κάμερα θα μπορούσε να είναι λίγο καλύτερη σε ποιότητα, αλλά για τα λεφτά του μια χαρά ειναι .
Ζεστένεται εκεί που ειναι ο επεξεργαστής όταν έχεις απαιτητικό παιχνίδι, κάτι bug που είχε σε υπερθέρμανση  τα έχουν διορθώσει, 
,ο επεξεργαστής ειναι overclock έτσι και αλλιώς. Αλλά θα ζεσταθεί μονο αν παίζεις 3d παιχνίδια κτλ

180ε δεν αξίζει να δώσεις, με αυτά που έχουν βγει, είδες το  honor ? καμία σχέση πιο ποιοτικό .
* Αλλά μην πάρεις κινητό με λιγότερο απο 2gb ram γιατί το android μαζί με τις βασικές εφαρμογές σου πιάνει 1gb κοντά !*

----------

katmadas (04-10-15)

----------


## picdev

http://www.vickmall.com/huawei-honor...-5-0-inch.html

----------


## xlife

> Η HTC παει για φουντο.
> Εγω δεν θα επαιρνα HTC (δεν θα επαιρνα android γενικοτερα δλδ, αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη ιστορια).
> 
> Οπως και να 'χει μακρια απο HTC γιατι δεν θα υπαρχει σε λιγο καιρο.



Revenue
 $5.825 billion USD (2014)[1]

Operating income
 $20.7 million USD (2014)[1]

Net income
 $46.0 million USD (2014)[1]

Total assets
 $5.079 billion USD (2014)[1]

Total equity
 $2.490 billion USD (2014)[1]

Number of employees
13,332 (August 13, 2015)[2]



In April 2014, the smartphone company reported sales climbing 12.7 percent to NT$22.1 billion, the company's fastest growth since October 2011

Η Ελλάδα δεν είναι ρυθμιστής των εταιριών επειδή δεν έρχονται τα κινητά τους εδώ...

...είμαστε μικρή αγορά..

----------


## katmadas

> η αξία του είναι στα 110ε , δεν ειναι για 180ε πλέον, εγώ το έχω 6 μήνες κοντά και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.
> Η κάμερα θα μπορούσε να είναι λίγο καλύτερη σε ποιότητα, αλλά για τα λεφτά του μια χαρά ειναι .
> Ζεστένεται εκεί που ειναι ο επεξεργαστής όταν έχεις απαιτητικό παιχνίδι, κάτι bug που είχε σε υπερθέρμανση  τα έχουν διορθώσει, 
> ,ο επεξεργαστής ειναι overclock έτσι και αλλιώς. Αλλά θα ζεσταθεί μονο αν παίζεις 3d παιχνίδια κτλ
> 
> 180ε δεν αξίζει να δώσεις, με αυτά που έχουν βγει, είδες το  honor ? καμία σχέση πιο ποιοτικό .
> * Αλλά μην πάρεις κινητό με λιγότερο απο 2gb ram γιατί το android μαζί με τις βασικές εφαρμογές σου πιάνει 1gb κοντά !*



το δικο σου ειναι το 1 γιγα η το 2 γιγα?

και το honor τα σπαει παλι χωρις 4g και αυτο.

ναι ετσι οπως τα βλεπω 2giga το λιγοτερο.

ωραια κινητα εχουν οι κινεζοι παντως αλλα ποιος περιμενει?

η εγγυηση παλι τι θα γινει με αυτην?

καλυτερα απο ελλαδα.
αυτο το honor παντως φαινεται εξαιρετικο...

----------


## picdev

απο κίνα που σου έβαλα link έχει 4g, 
εγώ το 2gb έχω .
Εγγύηση δεν έχεις ουσιαστικά πρέπει να το στείλεις πίσω. Αλλά πλέον κάποια μεγάλα κινέζικα όπως το vickmall έχουν αποθήκη στην ευρώπη , οπότε ειναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα

----------


## gsouf

Εγώ εδώ ένα μήνα έχω το vodafone smart ultra 6 αρκετά δυνατό 

http://www.gsmarena.com/vodafone_smart_ultra_6-7313.php

zte είναι επι της ουσίας διάρκεια μπαταρίας πολύ καλή γύρω στις 4 μέρες με μόνιμα ανοιχτο bluetooth.

Είναι και 4g και δύο χρόνια εγγύηση. Τα μέιον για μένα αλλα συμβιβάστικα : ενσωματωμένη μπαταρία και μόνο καρτο!

Εντωμεταξύ τοφοβόμουν για κλειδωμένο στην vodafone αλλά έβαλα κάρτα cosmote και πήρα τηλέφωνο κανονικά αλλά και κλειδωμένονα ήτανε με 3ε το ξεκλειδώνεις.

----------


## bchris

> Revenue
>  $5.825 billion USD (2014)[1]
> 
> Operating income
>  $20.7 million USD (2014)[1]
> 
> Net income
>  $46.0 million USD (2014)[1]
> 
> ...




Bloomberg:         HTC Trading Below Cash Leaves Smartphone Brand With No Value
androidauthority: HTC’s share price leaves a brand with no value
Business Insider: HTC is now effectively worthless
Appleinsider:       HTC shares continue freefall, market value falls below cash on hand

----------


## alpha uk

Για  όλα  τα  παιδιά εδώ  στο  forum , μόλις  παρέλαβα  3 invites  για  αγορά  κινητού  oneplus 2. Δύο  από  αυτές  δεν  της  χρειάζομαι. Όποιος  ξέρει  από  αυτά  τα  τηλέφωνα και  ενδιαφέρεται να  αγοράσει   is very welcome

----------

